# Хруст в позвоночнике без боли после травмы



## Мурад 002 (29 Мар 2017)

Появился хруст в позвоночнике . Когда вися на перекладине поднимаю ноги к рукам и опускаю появляется хруст , чтоб убедиться повторил несколько раз хруст не проходит , когда позвоночник двигается именно по этой амплитуде , болевые ощущений никаких нет . Может ли быть что этот хруст вследствие смещения позвонка ??


----------



## натач (29 Мар 2017)

Сделайте Мрт , там увидите. Хотя хруст без боли не о чем.
Скорее всего фасции повредили.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (29 Мар 2017)

Ну и пусть хрустит. В этом ничего хорошего и плохого нет. Никакого лечения не требует.


----------



## Мурад 002 (29 Мар 2017)

@Владимир Воротынцев, просто раньше этого не было , а сейчас появилось , и может ли быть смещение без боли ?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (29 Мар 2017)

Фантазии хороши при написании фантастического романа. Выбросьте из головы мысли о смещении позвонка.


----------

